# Nächste Version von BILETIK



## maracash (8. Apr 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

hier ist die nächste Version von dem Spiel Biletik.

Da ist zwar immer noch alte Sound, aber ich habe einige Änderungen vorgenommen. Jetzt kann man nach dem Start gespielte Levels auswählen, ohne von vorne anfangen zu müssen.

In Leveleditor kann man die bestehende Levels laden und verbessern. Das Leveleditor Button erscheint JEDES MAL gleich nach dem Start, wenn mal kein Spiel noch gestartet hat. Leider gespeicherte Levels kann man noch nicht sofort benutzen (ich muss sie noch übersetzen), aber mir macht es Spaß, damit bisschen zu experimentieren.

Also wer Lust hat,  runterladen, auspacken und starten. Wer das Spiel noch nicht kennt: *sammle alle Diamanten. Dynamit wird mit der Leertaste angezündet.*

Eine Frage habe ich an euch. Wie würdet Ihr die Punkte zählen?

Zur Zeit zähle ich nur Diamanten * 10 + Gesundheit (in %). Wie schon empfohlen wurde, werde ich später auch die Zeit berücksichtigen. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich überhaupt Diamanten zählen soll. Diamanten sind so oder so Pflicht, obwohl sie mit Dynamit zerstört werden können. Oder soll ich noch ein/einige Element/e zum Sammeln erstellen?


----------



## TheChemist (9. Apr 2011)

Nur eine kleine Bemerkung, warum verpackst du nicht alles in eine .jar oder machst direkt eine Webstart-Applikation? So ein .zip ist irgendwie immer zusätzlicher Aufwand, vorallem mit dem Wissen, dass es einfacher geht..


----------



## Marco13 (9. Apr 2011)

Joa, und wenn, dann aus dem ZIP die MACOS-Dateien rausnehmen - im Moment sind da alle Bilder doppelt drin. 

Das Spiel an sich... Könnte ganz OK sein, es scheint zumindest viele verschiedenen Feld-Arten und so zu enthalten, aber die Steuerung ist zäh: Wenn man eine Taste drückt, dauert es zu lange, bis man einen Schritt macht, und bis der Schritt fertig ist (und man den nächsten machen kann)....


----------



## Sonecc (13. Apr 2011)

Desweiteren reicht wohl ein thema zu dem Spiel, würde ich sagen...


----------

